# [Ipod 80go] S'allume plus, non reconnu => que faire ?



## solex06 (20 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Un amis ma donné son ipod qu'il considère comme "hs".

Cela me fait super plaisir mais si j'arrive à le réparer cela serai encore mieux 


Alors voilà mon problème (à ce qu'il me dit), il à mis l'ipod à jour avec itunes, pendant la mise à jour cela à beugué*, et là il y avait marquer "ne pas débrancher" et il à attendu 2 heures, et il à quand même débranché, et à ce moment FINIT plus rien, l'écran est devenu tout noir et imposible de le redémarré.


Donc l'ipod ne s'allume plus, il n'est plus reconnu sous itunes, ni dans poste de travail ou autre.

Que faire ? reset total ? tester les differents composants ? le jetter :s ?


merci de votre aide.


----------



## UTM-ViNcE (20 Novembre 2009)

je te propose de le forcer a redémarre en mode DFU alors tu lance iTunes et tu le branche ensuite tu reste appuyer sur Power et Home jusqu' a que l'iPod se rallume


----------



## solex06 (20 Novembre 2009)

et là il va démarrer ? 


mais je viens de le brancher, je sais pas faire parceque y a pas de bouton home ni power là dessus :s

C'est l'ipod 80go video.


----------



## UTM-ViNcE (21 Novembre 2009)

voila : essai ça  http://www.blogitouch.fr/2009/01/30/tuto-pratique-passer-en-mode-dfu/


----------



## solex06 (21 Novembre 2009)

mais ce n'est pas l'ipod touch c'est un ipod video 80go.


Et de plus itunes ne le reconnait pas, et il ne s'allume pas :s


Ya a t'il un moyen de le sauver ?


----------

